# Komatsu Loaders



## SLC1 (Jul 27, 2000)

I just recieved word that our new Komatsu 180-2 Loader will be coming in next week, just wondering if any of you guys have any experience with these, I am excited and can't wait to get it, I have a 12' Pro-Tech pusher that we have been using for the last 3 years on our Backhoe Loader but now I am going to have a real power machine to move some snow, its coming with a 2 1/2 yard GP bucket.


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

We used one for part of a snow one time I hope you like it, it will have more power than your tractorhoe,hope you can get it to the ground.


----------



## n y snow pros (Jan 3, 2000)

You will like the power difference compared to your backhoe with the Protec.We bought 10 John Deere loaders this year just for snow and we approached Komatsu but they didnt take us seriosly and there price was higher.Komatsu makes a great machine good luck with it.


----------



## SLC1 (Jul 27, 2000)

John, I thought you were going to go with the Kawasaki Loaders. I know you are out of N Y so what dealer for Komatsu dealer did you go to? Pine Bush Equipment, they have a branch near us and that is who we went to and not a single dealer even came close to the price they came up with for us. Any way I am going to be calling Norman this week to have him come out and spray my salt, we cleaned up our bin this weekend and I am going to be getting the salt later this week.


----------



## n y snow pros (Jan 3, 2000)

We tried to work with Pine Bush and we almost bought Komatsu but in the end a Nor-Trax dealer blew everyone away.Nor-Trax is a John-Deere dealer which is partially factory owned.There is a big fight presently going on between Cat and John Deere as the Nor-Trax dealers Company took alot of the higher ups in Catipillar management and there not to happy.So if anyone has a NorTrax dealer near them you can get a great deal on equipment when they know You are looking at Cat as well.The Kawasaki dealer also got blown out of the water by Cat and John Deere.


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

I think you would find that for snow the JD are the best because of the standard limited slip diffs. The Komatsu we had was helpless the same as the 928s that we had were.The Cat we ordered has traction control,but without it it would be like the rest.So be cautious about what you buy that it will do what you want,there used to be a toy when I was a kid called a "sit and spin" hopefully the machine you buy does not carry on the name


----------

